

Ask HN: Need Realty Web Site - euroclydon

Does anyone in the community develop real estate website software or known of a good modern product?
======
jvanderhoof
You might want to check out Boston Logic
(<http://www.bostonlogic.com/one.php>).

------
omarchowdhury
this is equivalent to asking if anyone here can develop a "cool website that
you can do stuff on"

you're just being very vague

what exactly is one supposed to do on this website? what is its purpose?
display of real estate listings for a certain area? from a certain realty
group? listings based on pricing? listings based on foreclosures/shortsales?
information on the history of real estate and graphs showing housing price
indexes from the last century?

???????

